# Beware of this eBayer Seller



## EwOkIE (Mar 1, 2012)

*BEWARE of this eBayer Seller*

This guy tried to con one of my friends with his motorhome
He goes by the name of Ron and had a 2004 AUTO SLEEPER NUEVO ES MOTORHOME posted on eBay
My friend saved it in his favourites then he thought about it and wanted to buy it
But when he wanted to buy it wasnt there, thought it must have been sold but he got a reply from the seller :

_



			First I have to let you know that I have earlier ended my ebay auction because some "serious buyers" that wanted to buy my motorhome, but in the end they did not have the money to pay for it... So the motorhome is still for sale.
I know that you have many choices on eBay and I appreciate that you contacted me. I'm retired, separated from my wife and I own a holiday house in Spain, Barcelona. I was forced to have moved here and the motorhome is also here with me, I took it with me, because I had to many things to carry.
The camper was gently used by me and my ex. wife only and it is in perfect conditions, is still registered in United Kingdom as you can see plate numbers from the photos !
Excellent condition, the bodywork is immaculate, no scratches, dents or hidden defects as well as the interior in excellent. I'm the registered keeper and there is no outstanding finance on the motorhome, also the motorhome comes with a full service history.
Pick-up is available also. Shipping from Barcelona can be arranged at a very best value (maximum 700 pounds and half it will be covered by me), so the price for my motorhome is 6,400 + 350(half of the delivery)= 6,750.00 GBP !
I want this transaction to be as smooth as possible so I will only close the sale trough eBay for our own protection.
Anyway if you are really interested in this motorhome and you need more photos or details, please reply because I have a lot of interested customers!
I look forward to hearing from you soon.
		
Click to expand...

_
So after my friend got this he was a bit dubious and he asked a few more questions regarding the motorhome, to see if he could see some inside pictures or more details.. he got this :



> _I have attached to this email some photos and a copy of my passport so that you know who you are dealing with.
> Here you can see the movie with the interior: http://www.youtube.com/v/xlVeNX5-IMk
> The motorhome comes with the registration plates that you see on the photos. I'm the register keeper of the motorhome and I'm the legal owner after divorce. The V5 is on my name.
> The motorhome is in Barcelona, Spain , we can not use it here because is very difficult to drive it here because here we use the right side of the road and left hand cars.
> ...



These are the pics he sent : 


So he checked this out by contacting ebay.. no reply after a few days by email so he then decided to phone them..

They told him ..basically NO!.. the item number he put for the listing showed as Hello Kitty!
They dont know how he did it and basically told him that never pay full amount for a vehicle only deposit till you see the vehicle.

So..whenever you think something is to good to be true it usually is!
Oh this is the guys email and passport (if this is real too)



email : ronesmc@btinternet.com

Be careful guys!


----------



## deanjo (Mar 1, 2012)

I cant belive anyone would be daft enough to think that they could get a motorhome like that for less than 7k...for starters...............then its 'apparently' in barcelona......I know there are scams going off all the time,when will people ever learn there are no unbelievable bargains to be had,especially from foreign countries..


----------



## kimbowbill (Mar 1, 2012)

Some one once offered me 12k for my boat, it was advertised at 7k,but htey said they liked it that much they were prepared to pay over the odds for it, only thing i had to do was give them my bank details, they would transfer the funds immediately and then arrange transport, to Canada,:cool1: some folk must fall for it cos they just keep on doing it, its mad


----------



## veedubmatt (Mar 1, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Some one once offered me 12k for my boat, it was advertised at 7k,but htey said they liked it that much they were prepared to pay over the odds for it, only thing i had to do was give them my bank details, they would transfer the funds immediately and then arrange transport, to Canada,:cool1: some folk must fall for it cos they just keep on doing it, its mad



i get this every time i put a car up for sale


----------



## kenspain (Mar 1, 2012)

If anyone sees any thing like this on ebay in Spain and it looks a scam please let me know just before Christmas last year a friend saw one and everyone thought it was a scam so i went to look at it because it was only a short drive away and he ended up with a nice motorhome for 4grand cheaper than he could have got in England with all the exerts fitted so i will always look. if it is with in 2 hours drive
            Thanks safe travel


----------



## n brown (Mar 1, 2012)

thats what makes these scams believable,some are true.seen a lot of this inportugal must be the same in spain,where you have 2 motors and the cops are hassling you to import,which is endless and expensive,so's taking it back,sometimes its easier to get rid at a loss,bargain if you're coming back!


----------



## EwOkIE (Mar 1, 2012)

There are some people that do fall for it though and hand over the cash without asking or finding out more from a friend or relative.
Feel sorry for the people that do.. :mad2:

So If you go abroad anytime soon and see this van or the person ...  make sure no ones looking .. :hammer:


----------



## deanjo (Mar 1, 2012)

kenspain said:


> If anyone sees any thing like this on ebay in Spain and it looks a scam please let me know just before Christmas last year a friend saw one and everyone thought it was a scam so i went to look at it because it was only a short drive away and he ended up with a nice motorhome for 4grand cheaper than he could have got in England with all the exerts fitted so i will always look. if it is with in 2 hours drive
> Thanks safe travel



thats the difference ken,you were a 2 hour drive away,,,,but to start dishing cash out on a motor you havnt seen in person,for me is just plain stupid,,,even more so when its in a different country.


----------



## Devadave (Mar 1, 2012)

*ahahaaaa*

 The old saying is "if its too good to be true, then it normally is"

I had some person trying that with me, they soon backed off when I said i was in Spain for a job so could look at the van and pay a deposit in cash.... never heard from them again!


----------



## Somelier (Mar 1, 2012)

The guy's passport shows him as being British, and his name too is British, but his language is obviously NOT British. While I know there are lots of British people who have trouble putting two words together, his grammar gave him away!


----------



## kenspain (Mar 1, 2012)

deanjo said:


> thats the difference ken,you were a 2 hour drive away,,,,but to start dishing cash out on a motor you havnt seen in person,for me is just plain stupid,,,even more so when its in a different country.



If any one wants me to take a look at some thing like that and is only a 2 hour drive i will go and look for then before i went last time my step son makes sure  the address is right as he is in the old bill here very handy :banana:


----------



## DTDog (Mar 1, 2012)

Somelier said:


> The guy's passport shows him as being British, and his name too is British, but his language is obviously NOT British. While I know there are lots of British people who have trouble putting two words together, his grammar gave him away!



My thoughts as well.

Writes like Yoda he does.


----------



## EwOkIE (Mar 5, 2012)

Just had a check to see whats on offer on eBay and guess what ... Rons Back!

LINK HERE

When you click on the *470* at the 88banz ( 470)  it comes up error!
Escrow account again and cant add to watch list!

Also put in his item number manually : 270928417972
Tell me what you get.....


----------



## EwOkIE (Mar 5, 2012)

Rons gone.. had a word with ebay! :king:

Basically, hes using different emails but always the same start..

ronsmc@googlemail.com
            btinternet.com
            yahoo.com  etc....

It was a listing for a 2000 Plate Fiat Ducato in Cheshire this time but wanted the cash through escrow.
There was 7 bids and was at £710 and a buy it now for £5200..


----------



## EwOkIE (Mar 6, 2012)

Ebay is a joke ...after recieving an email from them yesterday saying thanks for informng us regarding this ebayer I recieved this today from them :



> Thank you for your email regarding the seller "uniqueposh_inc" for the lollipops display (item 270928417972) that you told us about.
> 
> In fact, the item ended without a winning bidder. It appears that someone has tricked you into sending them
> 
> ...


..blah..blah!!

First off ..seller "uniqueposh_inc" for the lollipops display ??

Whats going on dont they check items before going onto ebay or has this guy totally hacked ebay and found a way of changing id's with item numberes :mad2:


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Mar 8, 2012)

*scam beware!!!!!*



EwOkIE said:


> Rons gone.. had a word with ebay! :king:
> 
> Basically, hes using different emails but always the same start..
> 
> ...



he's back!! but this time using the name Brian, a mercedes y reg in spain for £5,800 plus half of the delivery cost £350,   brianeg@btopenworld.com.

tranivanman:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## kenspain (Mar 8, 2012)

tranivanman said:


> he's back!! but this time using the name Brian, a mercedes y reg in spain for £5,800 plus half of the delivery cost £350,   brianeg@btopenworld.com.
> 
> tranivanman:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



lets see if he answers my email we can have some fun


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Mar 8, 2012)

kenspain said:


> lets see if he answers my email we can have some fun



Ive already done that and he answered my mails, shame:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

tranivanman


----------



## kenspain (Mar 8, 2012)

tranivanman said:


> he's back!! but this time using the name Brian, a mercedes y reg in spain for £5,800 plus half of the delivery cost £350,   brianeg@btopenworld.com.
> 
> tranivanman:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



Very upset now Brain as sold the motor home :mad1::mad1::mad1:

Yer my ass he has


----------



## Mr 99g (Mar 8, 2012)

*eBay scam what to do Ron Ron !!!*

Can we not offer fantastic money and not pay!! Maybe string them along for a while and eventually send a message that we know what the dirty little foreign scammers about! Does this affect our eBay ratings? Oh and keep telling eBay giving the whole procedure a 'operation ---------' name maybe the eBay computer gathers and logs it more seriously!


----------



## UniquePoshinc (Mar 12, 2012)

*Unique Posh Inc.*



EwOkIE said:


> Ebay is a joke ...after recieving an email from them yesterday saying thanks for informng us regarding this ebayer I recieved this today from them :
> 
> ..blah..blah!!
> 
> ...




Hello

I reached this forum after doing a search on the net of my user name UniquePosh_inc on ebay. i started to look at the things that were coming up. mostly good stuff. I continued browsing and i landed here. im a little confused. Im the owner of UniquePosh_inc on ebay. a few weeks ago ebay continued blocking my account saying someone was using it. saying someone may have hacked into it. then i run into this forum today. what exactly happen? I would like to know your experience with Uniqueposh_inc. I am the owner of this company.

Anthony


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Mar 12, 2012)

UniquePoshinc said:


> Hello
> 
> I reached this forum after doing a search on the net of my user name UniquePosh_inc on ebay. i started to look at the things that were coming up. mostly good stuff. I continued browsing and i landed here. im a little confused. Im the owner of UniquePosh_inc on ebay. a few weeks ago ebay continued blocking my account saying someone was using it. saying someone may have hacked into it. then i run into this forum today. what exactly happen? I would like to know your experience with Uniqueposh_inc. I am the owner of this company.
> 
> Anthony



I suggest you contact the person using your uniqueposh_inc and ask them not us, the guy is using you to run a what appears to be a scam selling motor homes, several of which although different motorhomes All have the same sob story write up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tranivanman


----------



## joanmg (Mar 16, 2012)

*scams*

We could have been scammed last year if we hadn't done a check on a vehicle for sale.It was for sale on ebay at a very good but not unrealistic price.The seller arranged for us to view it on a Saturday and he said he was going on holiday on Sunday and wouldn't be back for a while, he thought we would panic buy.The vehicle still had a very large ammount of outstanding finance on it and when i asked him what he was going to do about it he was shocked that i was aware of it.He said that he would pay the outstanding balance out of the money we gave him but i said i would ring the company from his address, pay the finance company and give him the balance.Surprise! surprise! we got a text from the scam artist on Saturday, just as we were about to leave, saying that he'd had a better offer.What a lucky escape! it is so worth getting a check done when purchasing a vehicle!


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Mar 17, 2012)

Always get an HPI check done on ANY vehicle you propose to purchase before parting with any money.

Never on Ebay pay through Western Union, always use a credit (NOT Debit) card or PayPal.

Peter


----------



## barryd (Mar 17, 2012)

We bought our first Van of ebay.  I agreed a price and got them to end the auction early and paid with a bankers draught.  Of course I did an HPI check.  You would have to be bonkers not to.  I think though I would be wary doing it again.  There seems to be so many scams and pitfalls you can get caught up in.  Cyber space is becoming a very crooked place to be as the low lifes learn more about using technology for crime.  Even your bank account now (and I have a few) seems to take half an hour to log onto just to get a statement or move some money because of all the security that now has to be in place to keep the scummers out!


----------



## Robmac (Mar 17, 2012)

UniquePoshinc said:


> Hello
> 
> I reached this forum after doing a search on the net of my user name UniquePosh_inc on ebay. i started to look at the things that were coming up. mostly good stuff. I continued browsing and i landed here. im a little confused. Im the owner of UniquePosh_inc on ebay. a few weeks ago ebay continued blocking my account saying someone was using it. saying someone may have hacked into it. then i run into this forum today. what exactly happen? I would like to know your experience with Uniqueposh_inc. I am the owner of this company.
> 
> Anthony



I am sure then that you will not mind identifying yourself, let us know your business address etc. so we can check you out.

I won't hold my breath


----------



## UniquePoshinc (Mar 20, 2012)

tranivanman said:


> I suggest you contact the person using your uniqueposh_inc and ask them not us, the guy is using you to run a what appears to be a scam selling motor homes, several of which although different motorhomes All have the same sob story write up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> tranivanman



tranivanman 

If I new the person I would be contacting them but I dont know who did this. This is why I am here... Im curious. Is this a UK forum? I hired a company in the UK to do my ebay template. I gave this company my log in info to create my ebay store front template. There may be a connection here....


----------



## UniquePoshinc (Mar 20, 2012)

Robmac said:


> I am sure then that you will not mind identifying yourself, let us know your business address etc. so we can check you out.
> 
> I won't hold my breath



Robmac

My company is primarily an internet company. I have not migrated away from the net. My business is very new. only 1 year in existence. you may find me on face book, ebay, and ebid...

Anthony


----------



## EwOkIE (May 6, 2012)

Nice to know people are looking out for these scammers before hand


----------

